# RCS battery R/C in an LGB combine.



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Most of the installations I get to do for customers are full onboard only.
Just occasionally I get a trail car type which I can document as I do it. This is one of those instances and permits me to show LS'ers how to use the BIK-TC-5 instructions. http://www.rcs-rc.com/PDF/Accessories/Instructions/Install_kits/BIK_TC_5_10.pdf Perhaps a direct link when I can work out the html code. 

The LGB D&RGW baggage car is ideal for converting to battery R/C. The floor is almost flat and the roof is easy to remove and replace. It even comes with holes drilled in the right place for the car - loco cable connection. I mounted the RCS RX-8 receiver up in the roof down one end. This allowed the antenna to be tack glued round the roof perimiter. The coiled cable is the receiver to controller connection.










The two 7.2 volt 2400 mah Sub C NiCd packs are glued to the floor with silicone sealant. As I did not want to remove the two little mouldings in the floor insert, I canted them up very slightly. the battery cables and Y harness are tied in place with a small zip cable tie.









The BIK-TC5 install kit pcb and the BASIC-5 controller pcb are also mounted with silicone sealant.









The BIK-TC5 is conveniently placed in the doorway. This permits the sliding door to be open and closed.


















The AC compatible cable and plug supplied in the BIK-TC5 kit is fed through the floor and mounted on the end beam with CA and then a dab of silicone.


















It is not very obvious when car and loco are coupled together. The BIK-TC5 will work with any brand of R/C. It provides convenient screw terminals, an ON-OFF switch, LED indicator, glass fuse, wiring and cable plus a charging jack. It has built in RF choke noise suppression. You can use any type of battery. If you wish to use low cost 7.2 volt twin stick battery packs with Tamiya type connectors it is easy to place them in series with the Y-CABLE.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Just worked on my trains. Yours are too neat! 

That noise suppressor makes a pretty cool load for the combine.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tom. 

Neatness actually helps them run better. 
It certainly helps with signal reception.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Handsome installation Tony!

To make BASIC-TC5 wording a link to the RCS website,
highlight the wording, 
click on the link icon in the editor (it looks like a chain)
a menu box will open,
add the web site address in the URL box,
tab down and click on insert.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul, the screen does not show Tony as a 1st class member... I believe if that is so, he does not get the WYSIWYG editor with the icons you are talking about. 

When you edit Tony, do you get all the fancy icons in the editor window? 

Otherwise he can do it by embedding html. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I do know how to use WYSIWYG as that is how I manage the RCS & EVO websites. 

This is not a criticism of how MLS organises postings to a forum.
I am afraid HTML is over my head. I simply cannot grasp the complexities of. 
So it stays the way it is until I can find out how to do it and then write it down so I don't forget it.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Tony, I made a folder in MicroSoft Outlook called TEMPLATES that I save HTML code in. When I run across a piece of code that I want, I copy it, assign an E-mail title indicating the Forum name and the reason for the code, and e-mail it to myself so I can save it.

Every Forum seems to be a little different. The HTML code to do what you want should be: TEXT
Just leave out the the dollar signs and add the web site address and the text you want to show.

I will try with BIK-TC5. 

http://www.rcs-rc.com/index.php?page_id=1063


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Paul. 

I think I understand. 
I will edit the above and try it. 

Nope that doesn't work.

Can you please send me an E mail of the actual code you used to type in the "NORMAL" edit box to get the BIK-TC5 to link to the pic page. 
Nothing to delete as that is what I am getting wrong.
I want to make thelink go to the instruction page.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

HTML can be frustrating. Even the smallest change can mess things up. The quotation marks from my keyboard are slanted, in HTML they are not. That’s enough to mess things up.

I’ll send you the code that I used for the link. I just hope that Outlook leaves it as code and doesn’t transform it into a link.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Send the code in a file as an attachment, make it a .txt file... 

putting the message in plain text mode may not "fool" outlook's "helpful" nature! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

putting the message in plain text mode may not "fool" outlook's "helpful" nature!
Doncha just hate it when the software thinks it's smarter than you are?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 04/07/2009 1:56 PM
putting the message in plain text mode may not "fool" outlook's "helpful" nature!
Doncha just hate it when the software thinks it's smarter than you are? " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wink.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" /> 


It is even worse when it turns out to actually be smarter than I am.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They are not smarter than we are as long as I can still turn them off! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 04/07/2009 2:58 PM
They are not smarter than we are as long as I can still turn them off! 

Regards, Greg


That doesn't mean you are smarter... just more authority!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Could be, but I guarantee that when computers get "self aware" they will not take kindly to being turned off! 

Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you remember the newspaper comic, "Bloom County" by Berkley Breathed? Remember the little self-aware computer that could walk around (looked much like an early Apple Mackintosh)? 

I loved the strip where he/it was strutting around bragging about how invincible it was... 


until it got to the end of the power cord!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

My first year of College, Mark (my roommate) and I made a firm rule, "We will never again read a whole Bloom County book in one night!"


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll stick with *Asimov*, and wait till technology catches up.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 04/07/2009 1:56 PM
putting the message in plain text mode may not "fool" outlook's "helpful" nature!
Doncha just hate it when the software thinks it's smarter than you are? 
It ain't the software, it's the dang fool(s) that wrote it and were convinced that they, "knew what's best."


----------

